# البرامج الهندسية الخاصة بالبترول وهي برامج لا غنى عنها



## albrof (18 مارس 2007)

اود ان اطرح موضوع لكل المهندسين المهتمين بالبرامج الهندسية الخاصة بالبترول وهي برامج لا غنى عنها.
واتمنى من الجميع المشاركة وهي :
1. pump selection
2.pipe selection
3. tanks design
4.pipelins design
pump staion design.5
:67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67:


----------



## Ivan Al-Jeburi (19 مارس 2007)

اين اجد هذه البرامج؟


----------



## lion1550 (20 مارس 2007)

أهتم بتخصص نقل النفط عبر الأنابيب وبناء الانابيب ومايلحق بذلك
لم يتم توضيح المطلوب 
هل هذه البرامج موجودة عندك وتريد أن تزودنا بها أم أنك بحاجة لها أم أنك تطرح هذه المواضيع للمناقشة


----------



## albrof (21 مارس 2007)

توجد لدي بعض البرامج لكنها غير كاملة وتحتاج الي كراك
لهذا ارت ان اطرح هذا الموضوع للمناقشة
و اذا في حد عنده فكره عن هذه البرامج اععطينا رأيه


----------



## A.salam Saileh (23 مارس 2007)

*Pump Design*

May be this website can help you in pump design​:55:



http://www.engsoft.co.kr/​


----------



## islamiccastel (23 مارس 2007)

A.salam Saileh قال:


> May be this website can help you in pump design​
> :55:
> 
> 
> ...


 


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## matito (25 مارس 2007)

where are these programes u talked about!!!!!!!


----------



## بوندير (30 مارس 2007)

اخي انا في انتظر برامجك


----------



## سدير عدنان (6 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووررر انقذني في تصميم الخزان


----------



## الفنك (17 ديسمبر 2007)

do you have ESP system


----------



## mojahid (17 ديسمبر 2007)

More This Programmes By Big Oil Company Like Slb .so That You Can't Find Programme But You Can Find Demo In Many Web Site


----------



## محمود على أحمد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

اين اللينكات يا اخ 
albrof


----------



## اوس الشهابي (19 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخوية على الموضوع 

بس يا ريت لو تزودنا بالبرامج


----------



## احمد1970 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

مزيدا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمدهارون (30 يونيو 2010)

what about tank design?


----------



## ناصر النمارى (10 يوليو 2010)

*برامج هندسة النفط*

برامج جيده ومفيده


----------



## pet.eng. (10 يوليو 2010)

I want to know what the cemfact prgramme is?


----------

